# prevent showing of messages



## wgbit (Feb 3, 2010)

hi All,

i understand that /var/log/messages shows the details on the monitor/screen, can this be prevented? thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10341


----------



## wgbit (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks ... DD ..


----------

